

SSD in 1983 - kjofol
https://archive.org/stream/byte-magazine-1983-08/1983_08_BYTE_08-08_The_C_Language#page/n28/mode/1up

======
dalke
That's an SSD by rather loose analogy. It used regular semiconductor memory to
implement a disk, which makes it closer to a ramdisk. The data was volatile,
and would disappear without power either from the bus or from battery.

If this is an SDD then a USB memory stick is also an SSD.

~~~
mahouse
Well, a USB memory stick _is_ an SSD or, at least, is much much closer to an
SSD than that technology mentioned in the article.

~~~
dalke
You're right. I thought the term 'SSD' implied NAND-based memory. According to
Wikipedia, it doesn't at all have that implication. It lists examples of
"Early SSDs using RAM and similar technology":

> In 1976 Dataram started selling a product called Bulk Core, which provided
> up to 2 MB of solid state storage compatible with Digital Equipment
> Corporation (DEC) and Data General (DG) computers.[16] In 1978, Texas Memory
> Systems introduced a 16 kilobyte RAM solid-state drive to be used by oil
> companies for seismic data acquisition.[17] The following year, StorageTek
> developed the first RAM solid-state drive.[18]

~~~
jgeorge
I had one of those drives at one of my accounts when I worked for StorageTek.
Pretty impressive piece of gear for the time, and thankfully they were pretty
solid - I feared ever having to work on it.

